# PCD June 14



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey,

Anyone here going to do PCD on June 14? I'm picking up my M3 with a friend. I'll be arriving on the later side of the evening at the hotel.

Ping me if you are planning to go and we can get a drink the night before

Best

Furball


----------

